# Telemark tips.com WTF



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

Hey Buzzers, 

Not necessarily a boating topic, but I know that many of you frequent telemark tips.com. I have not found it working for at least a month now. Wondering if the site is down or if I have some malfunctions or user error on my end. Anyone know what happened to the site?

Paul


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Its been shitty for the last half a year or so. The admin doesn't check it very often anymore.


----------



## GPP33 (May 22, 2004)

When I type in the address it doesn't work, when I use google it comes right up.


----------



## lukelubchenco (May 10, 2008)

*I hate to be the one to tell you this*

Like I said, I wish I didn't have to tell you this, but Tele tips is gone. Funding from sponsors dropped out and it folded. Bummed, but that's how it goes. Enjoy the snow!


----------

